# new RV



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello. we just joined here. We have just about purchased our first rv, a 28RSS.
We are supposed to sign on Monday, but probably should do more indepth checkout of the TT. I just printed out the preinspect checklist.
We have searched hi an lo for a TT we looked at Nash and then my husband liked the Terry's. I fell in love with the Nash, but cold not get one here in Alaska. We sould have travelled to the lower 48, but not an option right now. So we just happened upon the Outback. I love the interior and the over all look. ANy pointers would be helpful. We have camped before in trailers, and love it. We still take our tent with us for the kids.
We got the 28RSS because we have 4 kids. 2 are teenagers and 2 are preschoolers. We just needed the room for sleeping. I also liked the 28BHS, but just not enough bunks. I like that now i dont have to take down my couch and dinnette.

J&J 
ps. just found out we are just signing papers tonight. the dealer wants 24k for it, but i think more like 22k. not sure just how to negotiate this one....cars are fine, but not sure about rv's. i know in Alaska things are more, but even with a shipping fee for the barge is only 3k. let me know what you all think.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Don't know about prices in Alaska, but that seems awful high.We paid 17,900 for our 28rss las summer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Considering the shipping distance your price is probably about right, and with the gas increases it will only go higher too. Congrats on your camper.


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

Well...... we got it. We paid only 20 k for the TT and we paid for out-right for the hitch settup. We are getting a Reese hitch with stabilizing bars. THey wanted us to finance it all.....i said no! I dont think we got a bad deal...Afterall, everything in Alaska is more expensive. We hope to have lots of fun in our camper. THe only thing we dont like is the size of the tub........it is real small....but we dont live in the bathroom.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Congats on the new TT. I konw you will love it.

The tub is small, but as you said, you spend more time in the other parts of the TT.

I am just glad I do not have to run to the bath house in the middle of the night.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, compared to many others TT's it the same market, I thought the tub was just a little bigger, and the skylight over it helps for those of us taller than 5'7".









At least they looked bigger at the show.

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Good point Tim. I am 6'4" and can still stand up in the shower.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Packerbacker,

I was about to offer to bring one out there for you and I probably could have done it for about the same price.

Good job and congrats.


----------



## rainmanak4 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sounds like you are just as happy with yours as we are with ours. The guys at Simmons (only Outback dealer in the state) were great and very fair. Too bad they cant keep them in stock! I had to order one sight unseen! Glad I did though.


----------

